# Help! 3 month old cp with bowel problem and prolapsed rectum



## Pied piper (Jul 20, 2015)

I adopted my first cockerpoo puppy after spending my life raising poodles of all sizes. my Maddy came from a home breeder with lots of experience. Madeline (Maddy) is a very sweet, bright and energetic little girl who has quickly become the pied piper of my town. She happily greets people and other dogs alike. She has brought back joy into my life and I'm amazed how quickly I've fallen in love with this adorable 31/2 month little girl!
But I'm asking for suggestions to help Maddy who has had problems passing her stool since I brought her home. At 12 weeks, she was only 3pounds 7oz. Canadian) and although she always strains while making a bowel movement, her stools are not hard. The first piece she passes is absolutely normal, though she strains. After that her stools become increasingly thinner and softer but without mucus.
My poor little pup has been at the vet three times in six weeks, once in serious pain with a prolonged rectum. She's on topical medicine for that and seems to be much better although I worry about a reacurrance because of the constant straining. At the animal hospital, three different vets have tended to her. Because Madeline is underweight and not a good eater she was put temporaryly on a nutrient and calorie dense canned prescription diet (Hill's Prescription A/D. She has gained some weight. She is 4pounds and 4 oz. (2 kilos) at 15 weeks. Her blood tests are fine and there were no parasites in her stool.
With the exception of the problems, she is a very happy and energized pup! I am hoping she'll outgrow these problems with the proper diet, supplements and as she develops. I have been very carefully and slow with the recommended dietary changes. She cannot stay on the Hills Presciption Diet and she is Bernini weened off it with canned Cannin Royal puppy food. I've tried the dry variety both with and without water. She will only eat a mouthful a day. I also give her a few drops of coconut oil and have tried purée pumpkin.
PLEASE HELP! I would more than appreciate any comments or suggestions to help little Maddy so she may have a healthy, happy and long life! Prayers are more than welcome!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Poor little Maddy. Royal Canin is not the best food. You could do some research on the dogfoodadvisor website for a really good 5* food. A lot of people on this forum feed a raw diet so you could look into feeding that instead of a kibble food. Hope she gets sorted out. Let us know how she does and it would be nice to see a picture of her too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would switch to a raw diet. You will immediately notice a change in their poop to a more firm one. The premade ones are fully balanced so just like kibble you just feed the recommended amount. Beemer had similar issues on kibble and would have terrible anal gland problems - so bad even the vets couldn't take care of it in one visit. Beemer was also underweight on kibble. I couldn't increase it beyond a cup of day or he'd get liquid poop. Raw changed that. I could increase the amount so he gained weight without any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Agree with Lexi.might be well worth switching to raw. It's the food dogs were made to eat....or dogs are designed to eat raw food, from their teeth to their digestive enzymes, to their bowels. It's the best way for them to get the nutrients they need.


----------



## Pied piper (Jul 20, 2015)

*Madd'y gained some weight. Advice needed regarding diet*

Thanks for your concern about Maddy. I do want her to go on raw food (I've even bought two weeks worth of turkey). The vet however advised against starting her on raw diets until she's older. Madeline doesn't have diarrhea.... Her problem is she strain quite a it ey time sh e makes a stool. The first part is firm and about 1/3 of th rest is not diarrhea but soft (you can't remove it entirely from the paper. My concern is she had a real problem with her prolapsed rectum and she still is on topical medication. 
Will the raw diet constipate her!
The good news is made has gained weight in the last while. She is 4.8 pounds!
I also found out that her poodle mom is 22 pounds and her cocker dad is 14 pounds. She was one of the smaller size of her litter.
With the proper diet and some time I'm hoping she will grow out of these problems. She is also not teething yet so I think and hope she's just a slow grower.
In two weeks she'll have her last shot ( Maddy has had three set of shots already but we decided to wait an extra two weeks to give her the rabies shot).
After that I'm taking her to a holistic vet who is also trained in western medicine. I haven't been pleased with her care at Madeline's current vet although I've been taking my poodles there for twenty plus years.
Thanks so much again for suggestions and I absolutely would love more! I tried to upload a photo of Maddy and hope it was successful. Again both Madeline and I are so grateful for your help!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The raw shouldn't constipate her so long as it is properly balanced. As she is a puppy, I would get premade formula (in the frozen section), and give her that food. If you go on the websites for the food, they will recommend how much to feed your puppy. She will strain far less with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also vets are not trained in dog nutrition. They go with what they are told by the food reps etc.


----------



## Pied piper (Jul 20, 2015)

*Maddy bad eating habits.......moe suggestions please!*

Thanks! I will definitely start her on the raw diet. I'm hoping she'll eat more than she usually does. I'm worried that the raw diet will spoil because she eats very little and likes to graze. How quickly does it spoil sitting on the floor?

I ve tried to mix tribe in with her food ( high quality canned food). I also give her a few drops of coconut oil which Maddy happily licks up. She gets a few ( not many) dehydrated liver treats and she gobbles them up.
But she ONLY EATS LESS THAN HALF OF WHATS RECOMMENDED for her weight and size which has me worried! Other than staring to poop, her low weight(4.8 pounds at 31/2 months) and the fact she isn't teething yet, she is a energetic and engaging pup. Your advice as been so helpful...... I've only had poodles and they were eager to eat. I'm baffled by this little cockapoo's behaviour! PLEASE SHARE ANY TIPS, INFO OR TIPS TO HELP with this little FINICKY eater! I've never encountered this problem with my dogs (9 in total) before!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My picky one wouldn't eat kibble unless I tried to coax him or hand feed him. Now he eats it faster than my other one. After 5 min, I'd pick it up and put it in the refrigerator and save it for later meals. Eventually she will learn that she has to eat it when it is out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

10 mins for leaving it down, then cover it and put it in the fridge and serve it up at the next meal. I think I would look at feeding her little and often for a while. It maybe that she just cannot cope with bigger meals at the moment. Try 6 tiny meals daily for a couple of days and if that works slowly drop the frequency and increase the amount until you find what suits her best. Mine are 3 years old ( tomorrow Max my boy) and Phoebe will be 2 in November) they still get 3 feeds a day. Two of meat and a chicken wing or neck at lunch time. .


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You can also mix in some sardines - and introduce one protein at a time but after a week or two switch to the next one. Then rotate proteins as frequently as you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pied piper (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your tips. It's so reassuring to know others have had similar problems with finicky eaters. I've raised many dogs but they were good eaters, some ere gluttons. And my vet had scared me silly. (I'm searching for a new one after spending close to $1500 plus for tests and changing diagnosis from colitis to an incurable blood disease ....all proven false by tests.
I wish I had joined this forum earlier....I would have saved myself needless worry and sleepless nights. Other than her ongoing problems with stooping, Maddy has always been energetic, playful and an absolute crowd pleaser. It seems like my little pup is physically developmentally delayed ( she's late teething and always been small for her age. But she has meat around her ribs, is gaining weight regularly)
IM VERY GRATEFUL FOR ALL YOUR COMMENTS!
If you have more tip for finicky eaters. And any opinions/suggestions for starting her on the RAW DIET, I would love to read them! This is my first Cockerpoo and I love her so very much! Naturally I want to provide her the best of care and your input has been invaluable!


----------

